# Fallout 3 und New Vegas



## S0l4ris451 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Community, spiel momentan wieder mal New Vegas und Fallout 3! Allerdings wird das Spielerlebnis erheblich durch regelmäßig auftretende Abstürze getrübt!? Hauptsächlich beim Ladebildschirm...hab schon beide Spiele gepatcht, bringt aber nix und ja Mods hab ich auch ein paar installiert....weiß jmnd weiter?

lg


----------



## MichaelG (7. Oktober 2014)

Probiers mal mit Admin-rechten und XP-Kompatibilitätsmodus.


----------



## McDrake (7. Oktober 2014)

Welches OS?
// Mods mit Nexus installiert?


----------



## S0l4ris451 (7. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Welches OS?
> // Mods mit Nexus installiert?


Win7Ultimate64
Mods mit Nexus!


----------



## S0l4ris451 (7. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit Admin-rechten und XP-Kompatibilitätsmodus.


XPSP1?2?Oder 3?


----------



## MichaelG (7. Oktober 2014)

Am besten testen. SPD würde ich zuerst probieren.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (8. Oktober 2014)

Adminrechte und Kompatibilitätsmodus haben mich schon mal 2 stunden spielen lassen, aber dann wieder Absturz bei Ladescreen!?


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2014)

Fallout 3 ist bekannt für seine Crashes



> Hinweis: Fallout 3 ist nicht für Windows 7 optimiert



steht auf steam bei new vegas könnte es an nem mod liegen

Hier paar Tips womit falllout 3 vieleicht wieder läuft

Getting Fallout 3 to run on Windows 7 - 64 Bit :: Fallout 3 - Game of the Year Edition General Discussions


----------



## S0l4ris451 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hab das Übel jetzt an der Wurzel gepackt und zwar war es eine Mod! Und zwar heißt die EVE Energy Visuals Enhanced!!! Jetzt stürzt das Game nicht mehr ab...


----------



## McDrake (21. Oktober 2014)

Dann viel Spass damit!

Bin grad an Skyrim neu spielen auf dem PC und such ein paar Mods zusammen


----------



## S0l4ris451 (22. Oktober 2014)

Danke! Bin leider schon wieder am Ende vom Spiel. D.h. die Missionen gehen mir aus...B-)


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2014)

S0l4ris451 schrieb:


> Danke! Bin leider schon wieder am Ende vom Spiel. D.h. die Missionen gehen mir aus...B-)



Entweder schläfst Du nie, oder Du hast die Welt nicht erforscht.
Hab bei beiden Teilen wohl über 100 Stunden gespielt.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (23. Oktober 2014)

Nja bin lang wach, schlafe viel und bin jetzt lvl 33 und kurz vor der Air Force Base...was ich danach mach kann ich nicht sagen.


----------

